# Vampires



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't understand the teen fascination for erotic vampires. I mean the whole point of being a vampire is to suck the life blood out of people. In real life, once you are identified as a vampire it is pretty difficult to get a date. "You don't care which movie... you just wanna neck."

If you are discounting my note, thinking that there are no real vampires, tell that to my brother-in-law. Real vampires are aggressive, and manipulative. 

A hand shake is supposed to be a token of appreciation, friendship, or genuine care. But a vampire thrusts his hand at you, usually a little higher than a real person so that it is in your face, and demands by posture, attitude, and verbally, if the first two don't work, that you shake his hand. The only purpose the vampire has in doing so is to manipulate you and suck your life blood in doing so. If you refuse to shake his hand, you are made to be seen as the aggressor. Why else would someone refuse a handshake. But if you capitulate, you are forced to agree with his agenda. "You really respect me" or "I stomped on you, but it's ok... right?" or "I sucked your blood once before and I can do it again, right?" Then just as you are embracing the outstretched hand with your own, the vampire puts you in your place by pushing it back at you while quickly releasing. 

The vampire likes to manipulate whole groups. "Come here everyone, we're going to do blah blah, and it'll be fun." Again, if you don't capitulate, you are seen as the party pooper or the aggressor. What if you really don't want to share your most embarrassing moment just because some random roll of the die. What if your most precious memories are just that... precious. Using group dynamics and peer pressure is the modus operandi of the real vampire.

The vampire has to do everything according to his plan. If you put something down here it must go there. There is no plan, it simply has to be there so that the will of the vampire is done.

In corporate settings the tool is called 'consensus'. Consensus does not mean agreement. It means only that since there will be no agreement, you will follow the crowd to the slaughterhouse as manipulated by the vampire. You can tell that a group has been manipulated because the slides for the group decision were made before the meeting. Consensus is used to make the group feel like they have made the decision together and that since everyone will have their blood sucked, at least you'll be together. 

If you are unwilling to have your life blood sucked by the vampire, you are not a team player. A team is nothing more than a sampler plate for a vampire. If you think about it, not many team rosters last very long. As each player is sucked dry by the vampire, new members must be continually recruited to fill in for the fallen or traded. 

The Churches have crosses on their steeples, and vampires are fended off by making a cross with your index fingers. Here in Utah the Ward buildings just have spires, so you ward off vampires by making a spire with your middle finger on one hand.

Goats have been so victimized by vampires, the insidious chupacabra, they they evolved two spires to ward them off.


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I would love to share this.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

It's OK with me, but ask Rex. He's going to write a book someday. Should probably at least point a reference to the forum.


----------



## Nanny K (Jan 23, 2013)

ROFL :lol: I'm so glad that this was brough back to the "new posts" page so I could see it. ... there are definitely people who act just like that, this is very true. And I love the connection between the steeples and the goat horns. *^_^* haha


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob Jones said:


> It's OK with me, but ask Rex. He's going to write a book someday. Should probably at least point a reference to the forum.


Its going to be more like a mini series than a book. I'm thinking about calling it "Bob Abroad"...lol

Oh and Bob, I particularly liked your snow devil comment in your other posting....lol I'm sure your wife came up with that one after watching you try to make a snow angel.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Rex said:


> Its going to be more like a mini series than a book. I'm thinking about calling it "Bob Abroad"...lol
> .


I can see that you have that visual of me in my Julie Andrews look-a-like costume on top of the mountain stuck in your head...;-)


----------

